

Tell HN: 12 Days of Style - our holiday promotion($5K worth of prizes) - vaksel
http://styleguidance.com/12days

======
vaksel
hey guys, just wanted to let you know that we are holding a holiday giveaway
to help promote the site.

I was hoping you guys could participate(do the whole twitter/facebook/blog
thing), since the more people find out about the contest on Day 1, the more
people we'll end up with on Day 12.

Here is a list of the prizes:

    
    
        * 12/14/2009 - MAC Cosmetics Starter Kit
        * 12/15/2009 - Sony Cybershot W220 Digital Camera
        * 12/16/2009 - Ugg Classic Short Boots
        * 12/17/2009 - iPod Touch
        * 12/18/2009 - Coach Zip Around Wallet
        * 12/19/2009 - Amazon Kindle
        * 12/20/2009 - Seiko Watch
        * 12/21/2009 - Sony PS3
        * 12/22/2009 - Hermes Neck Scarf
        * 12/23/2009 - Asus Netbook
        * 12/24/2009 - Fendi Tote Bag
        * 12/25/2009 - Apple MacBook Air
    

Thanks, really appreciate all the help. Oh and I'll do a write up on the
contest with all the details afterwards.

